# Rectus Does DNP on Keto



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm Rectus, you may know me from threads such as "I Have an Itchy Nipple" and "Should I Quit My Cycle?".

I was reluctant to write a DNP log because I feel these types of threads are just promoting and encouraging the use of DNP, but in the end I decided that sharing my toilet habits with you was worth starting a thread for.

I started 250mg D-Hacks DNP on Thursday, I will be taking it every other day (EOD).

*Day one:* I had it just before bed. I couldn't sleep because I didn't think I'd wake up in the morning so I kissed all my teddies goodbye.

*Day two:* was still fat, wrote a letter to the manufacturer complaining the product was "bunk"

*Day three (today):* I'm experiencing bright yellow urine and I nearly shat myself. I'm supposed to be running this stuff for a month and I'm already p!ssing out of my ar$e on day 3! I'm feeling much warmer than usual but then the sun has been out so maybe it's that.

I may put up photos in the future but it's unlikely.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Subed I never got on well with Dnp but would like to try 250mg eod , good luck man


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

Subbed.

250mg EOD should keep sides to a minimum, then again, everyone reacts differently. Good luck & hang in there!


----------



## bigjimderry (Sep 11, 2012)

i got blocked up on dnp( hp ), was only after a couple days coming off i started shooting fire from me bumhole, that was at 500mg everyday for 3 weeks


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

bigjimderry said:


> i got blocked up on dnp( hp ), was only after a couple days coming off i started shooting fire from me bumhole, that was at 500mg everyday for 3 weeks


I read on another thread that I should buy some Immodium. I am actually scared to fart now.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Subbed.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

If your diet is really in check I think you'll get very quick results.

Good on you mate.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I should add that I have stopped taking my ECA stack and Metformin while I am on DNP because I don't know if combining could cause issues, and also I can single out DNP as the culprit for any side effects. I will put my stats up once I have something to compare it with, otherwise it's just useless information to the viewer.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Day 6:* Stools are back to normal. I keep getting waves of heat instead of sustained heat, is this what other people have experienced?

I took 1 pill at 11am yesterday, and I was getting really sweaty at work at 09:30 today. Maybe they turned the heating up, it's not like it's cold at the moment (12 degrees currently) so I still can't be 100% sure it's the DNP causing these episodes of warmth.

What is bright yellow urine an indicator of? Is it just simply the body removing the dye from your body?


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah bright yellow **** is just the dnp coming out. I also get waves of heat while on it, which I'm pretty sure is the DNP as I work from home and wear shorts and a vest with the window open 24/7.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

My semen is not as pearly white as it normally is, will post comparison pics later.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

In for the semen pictures


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Day... I'm losing count.* I've had a really bad stomach ache for the past two days, I'm not sure if it's the DNP, withdrawal from ECA or something I ate. Any ideas of medicines that help with a stomach ache? Semen is still yellow, I will check this on a regular basis.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

My semen is greeny-brown and I'm not on DNP if that helps? :/ will post samples if you send me a SAE


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

if ur semen is greeny/brown (not on dnp) then thats a sign of testical infection... get it seen to asap


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> I should add that I have stopped taking my ECA stack and Metformin while I am on DNP because I don't know if combining could cause issues, and also I can single out DNP as the culprit for any side effects. I will put my stats up once I have something to compare it with, otherwise it's just useless information to the viewer.


metformin is pointless on DNP, as DNP blunts insulin response anyway.

ECA is very valuable, not for fat loss, purely for the energy to move... I use more ECA on DNP than not..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> metformin is pointless on DNP, as DNP blunts insulin response anyway.
> 
> ECA is very valuable, not for fat loss, purely for the energy to move... I use more ECA on DNP than not..


I do remember the recommendation to take ECA while on DNP, but I am not running it anywhere nearly as high of a dosage as you have. Plus I'd been running ECA for a month already.

Tomorrow will mark 1 week since I've been taking DNP EOD. I'll run this protocol for another few days after that, then take some measurements to see if it's working. If it isn't, I will take it up to 250mg ED.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> I do remember the recommendation to take ECA while on DNP, but I am not running it anywhere nearly as high of a dosage as you have. Plus I'd been running ECA for a month already.
> 
> Tomorrow will mark 1 week since I've been taking DNP EOD. I'll run this protocol for another few days after that, then take some measurements to see if it's working. If it isn't, I will take it up to 250mg ED.


i think even 2 weeks is a bit quick to see noticeable results.... 4-6 weeks at a low dose.. but its good to keep track (even though am bulking getting bod pod BF% measurement every 4 weeks to monitor ratio of fat/muscle). Bodies don't change as fast as people think- 4 weeks is kind of a minimum..


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

rectus said:


> *Day... I'm losing count.* I've had a really bad stomach ache for the past two days, I'm not sure if it's the DNP, withdrawal from ECA or something I ate. Any ideas of medicines that help with a stomach ache? Semen is still yellow, I will check this on a regular basis.


The drug is a yellow powder i believe, and it dyes your **** into highlighter yellow, and spunk goes a mustard colour. It gets better.

Oh and enjoy sharting.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the stomach aches are down to a bug, was speaking to this guy and he's been getting stomach aches too - unless he's on DNP too...

Today I made the decision to take it everyday instead of EOD because I want to finish this cycle as soon as possible so I can get on my Tren/Test/Mast cycle. That and the fact I don't want to be running this sh!t for too long because it's a mother funkin poison! If I find the side effects interfere with my life I will switch back to EOD. I'm also increasing my T3 to 50mcg because of the slowdown of my thyroid due to DNP.

*Stats:*

*Pre-bulk: *77.4kg [20.8% bf]

*Post-bulk:* 86kg [25% bf]

*3 months into natural keto cut:* 77.8kg [21.5% bf]

*1 month on ECA stack:* 75.1kg [20.5% bf]

*1 week on DNP EOD: *72.7kg [19.4% bf]


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> I think the stomach aches are down to a bug, was speaking to this guy and he's been getting stomach aches too - unless he's on DNP too...
> 
> Today I made the decision to take it everyday instead of EOD because I want to finish this cycle as soon as possible so I can get on my Tren/Test/Mast cycle. That and the fact I don't want to be running this sh!t for too long because it's a mother funkin poison! If I find the side effects interfere with my life I will switch back to EOD. I'm also increasing my T3 to 50mcg because of the slowdown of my thyroid due to DNP.
> 
> ...


its not a poison in that it has no cumulative effect once you stop...

you should diet with AAS... clearly your natural bulk/cut can't be considered a success... you're now 72.7kg, or nearly 5kg lighter than when you started, yet only 1.4% leaner? clearly indicates muscle loss... of course I always say that dieting without AAS is pointless if you want to retain muscle..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> its not a poison in that it has no cumulative effect once you stop...
> 
> you should diet with AAS... clearly your natural bulk/cut can't be considered a success... you're now 72.7kg, or nearly 5kg lighter than when you started, yet only 1.4% leaner? clearly indicates muscle loss... of course I always say that dieting without AAS is pointless if you want to retain muscle..


Yeah I agree it's a complete mess. My first time 'properly' bulking/cutting so I have a lot to learn. Yeah, muscle loss was my greatest fear because it taken me so long to get where I am in terms of muscle size, and now I'm losing all of that hard work. Another reason why I want to start my cycle. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, maybe I've messed the diet up, or because I added 25mcg of T3, or maybe God hates me :'(


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

God *does* hate you, dude (he told me) but it sounds like it's a diet problem in the main.

Get your protein in and try to keep the calorie deficit at around 500 of your maintenance. It's when you go any lower than that you risk more muscle loss.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

On AAS i was on as cals as low as 1400 and lost no muscle even kept the 90% off my strength after big meal i would even get pb's some times.

Moral off the story is cutting with out gear you are almost certain to loose a small amount off muscle unless its done very slowly.

Its all a learning curve mate best off luck

A


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

reza85 said:


> On AAS i was on as cals as low as 1400 and lost no muscle even kept the 90% off my strength after big meal i would even get pb's some times.
> 
> Moral off the story is cutting with out gear you are almost certain to loose a small amount off muscle unless its done very slowly.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY....

the MOST IMPORTANT contribution AAS make is MUSCLE RETENTION when dieting... I keep saying it, diet without AAS, throwing muscle away...

you can bulk natty, you just can't diet natty... think about it, if bulking, the worst that happens if you eat to much, is you get fatter, but muscle stays... when dieting, your body WILL jettison "expensive" (metabolically speaking) muscle ahead of fat....

Keto minimises this, but as dan duchaine said, you will come to a point, and realise you need to use AAS to retain muscle...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Really enjoyed my keto cut last summer, thaks to aus's help it was a great success.

Although i was using test/tren/winstol my bf was around 8% but i actually gained muscle. Once my bf got really low i had to keep tweaking it and experimenting with my carb ups but my body fat dropped slowly and my weight stayed the same.

Being off ASS for over 14month my bf fat has gone up due to not dieting properly and my muscle mass has also dropped, so now i'm now only slightly heavier than i was at my very leanest!! Luckily for me my weight is slowly increasing now on a bulk, but come dieting time, i'm back on keto with the use of AAS.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> God *does* hate you, dude (he told me) but it sounds like it's a diet problem in the main.
> 
> Get your protein in and try to keep the calorie deficit at around 500 of your maintenance. It's when you go any lower than that you risk more muscle loss.


I'm trying to follow Palumbo's keto diet as close as possible, but I can't eat the 6 meals because I haven't the appetite for it, so I have 5. I'll do DNP for 1 month, then I'll start my cycle. First time for Tren and Mast, I'm nervous but looking forward to it. Got my Med-Tech vials today which put a big smile on my face


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I have stopped the DNP! The stomach pain was so bad last night I actually thought I was going to die, no exaggeration. It was so bad I opened up the medicine cabinet and took anything and everything I could find out of complete desperation.

I haven't eaten for nearly 24hrs now because I'm too scared the pain will return. I will say again, I can't be sure it's DNP related because people have had stomach issues of late who are aren't on DNP. I checked on the NHS website and there could be a number of things wrong, but I'm not getting the typical symptoms of food poisoning e.g diarrhoea and vomiting. I think it would be wise to cut out DNP usage just in case.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

I noticed stomach pain when I was very hungry while on DNP. In example after fasted cardio in the morning...Also found a quick sugar fix "fixes" it ...


----------



## Stan Ozololski (Jul 30, 2012)

Rectus, I had a very similar problem with DNP. Harsh stomach cramps, vomiting and the worst diarrhea. I had to stop using DNP it got so bad but I gave it another try whilst running omeprazole (to reduce stomach acid) and the whole cycle was a breeze, a warm breeze, but actually very bearable.

Here's the thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/198060-dnp-stomach-digestive-problems.html

(Props to latblaster for correctly diagnosing the problem.)


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Stan Ozololski said:


> Rectus, I had a very similar problem with DNP. Harsh stomach cramps, vomiting and the worst diarrhea. I had to stop using DNP it got so bad but I gave it another try whilst running omeprazole (to reduce stomach acid) and the whole cycle was a breeze, a warm breeze, but actually very bearable.
> 
> Here's the thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/198060-dnp-stomach-digestive-problems.html
> 
> (Props to latblaster for correctly diagnosing the problem.)


I didn't have vomiting and the diarrhoea was minimal, the stomach cramps were my issue. It was awful! Started taking Buscopan and that seemed to help. Where did you buy the omeprazole from? Still don't know if it's a bug but I'm not going to use my DNP now, as of today I have started my Test/Tren/Mast cycle.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

You can buy Omeprazole at boots.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Just been to the Doctors and he's getting me an appointment for an ultrasound... so maybe a congratulations are in order?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ultrasound?! I assumed you were a bloke!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Ultrasound?! I assumed you were a bloke!


I thought I was too, imagine my surprise! It's probably an alien baby growing inside me from when I ate an undercooked chicken breast.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha! It'll probably come out yellow :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I had my ultrasound today, unfortunately they declined my request for a photo printout. They didn't find anything... I was kind of hoping they would so I would know what the problem was. I am considering starting up the DNP again this evening to see for certain if it was that which caused the pain, but I don't want to go through that sh!t again! I'll probably do it anyway *mong*


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it worth it?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

no


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Is it worth it?


Depends on your goals etc 250 ED is easily manageable but like many things it gets easier after the first week and down to your will power.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Rectus, I was running D-Hacks at 250mg every day about 10 days ago, and it was brutal. Strongest DNP I have ever taken.

Had a chat with Fatstuff and he was saying to take it every other day, on the evening that you train. This assumes that you weight train day on day off, which I am currently doing. Anyway, doing it every other day is making it much much easier and I have no lethargy or heavy bouts of sweating in work or while training. Props to Fatstuff on this advice.

I have run DNP various ways up to 600mg a day in the past, but truthfully, this is the easiet and most comfortable way I have done it. Granted, fatloss will be slower...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Rectus, I was running D-Hacks at 250mg every day about 10 days ago, and it was brutal. Strongest DNP I have ever taken.
> 
> Had a chat with Fatstuff and he was saying to take it every other day, on the evening that you train. This assumes that you weight train day on day off, which I am currently doing. Anyway, doing it every other day is making it much much easier and I have no lethargy or heavy bouts of sweating in work or while training. Props to Fatstuff on this advice.
> 
> I have run DNP various ways up to 600mg a day in the past, but truthfully, this is the easiet and most comfortable way I have done it. Granted, fatloss will be slower...


If I do run it again I was going to do it ED just to see my tolerance. How long did you run it for and what were your results? I have six days off over Christmas, I might try it then.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

When running it everyday, I did it for 6 days which saw a 6ib loss on the scales. However, I normally wear a shirt and tie in work and this was not good.

Been doing every other day for the last 5 or 6 days and have only dropped 2 pounds, but I seem to be a bit tighter than when doing them every day. Seriously mate, this way is much more tolerable :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Doesn't matter how sh!tty DNP makes you feel, you always want to do it again :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well against better judgement, I started on DNP this morning... tw4t. 250mg ED for 10 days to see if it was DNP which caused me the pain. The reason for 10 days is I have 6 days off over Christmas so I wanted to time it with those, then I'll come off for NYE as I want to get drunk. This is all under the assumption that it's a pain free experience. I am feeling very warm already from my Tren/Test/Mast cycle, so this is going to take the heat up a notch. Perfect weather for DNP.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ha ha. Good luck with Christmas dinner and the trifle. You will be dripping like Kylie Minogue the first time she met me by the end of it :rolleye:

If you are timing it to be out of your system so you can have a drink NYE, then I found that it cleared my system around 28 to 30 hours after my last tab.

Good luck though mate and keep us informed of how you get on.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Ha ha. Good luck with Christmas dinner and the trifle. You will be dripping like Kylie Minogue the first time she met me by the end of it :rolleye:
> 
> If you are timing it to be out of your system so you can have a drink NYE, then I found that it cleared my system around 28 to 30 hours after my last tab.
> 
> Good luck though mate and keep us informed of how you get on.


Well going by that theory: If I take my last DNP on the morning of the 29th, by the evening of the 31st my body will be in a better environment to drink. That will give me 10 days on DNP.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> Well against better judgement, I started on DNP this morning... tw4t. 250mg ED for 10 days to see if it was DNP which caused me the pain. The reason for 10 days is I have 6 days off over Christmas so I wanted to time it with those, then I'll come off for NYE as I want to get drunk. This is all under the assumption that it's a pain free experience. I am feeling very warm already from my Tren/Test/Mast cycle, so this is going to take the heat up a notch. Perfect weather for DNP.


I like DNP; burns of alcohol fast.... I can drink much more on DNP than off.... at least double...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> I like DNP; burns of alcohol fast.... I can drink much more on DNP than off.... at least double...


ha don't encourage me! Tbh I will keep the alcohol to a minimum as I haven't drank for 4 months and I am on the decks too *wikki wikki*


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

RS4 said:


> How are you finding D-hacks DNP eod mate? ive ran DNP in the past ed but at times it got very uncomfortable and after 2 weeks I wanted to come. I am interested in running it at 1 tab eod for around 6 weeks in the future. Are you strugglin to train and is sleeping ok most nights? Wot time of day do you find best? I always took my after work just so hopefully by the next morning in work it would be at its lowest so I wasnt like a pig all day and a sticky mess.


I'm now running it ED as I don't want to run it for long periods, just in short bursts to fit in my schedule. It was fine EOD, didn't feel too hot. Let's just say I'm not getting any new PB's in the gym, but I'm close to rep ranges and weight, just a bit under when on DNP. As I'm already depleted of glycogen I'm used to training without carbs which is not as satisfying as when I was training on carbs. I just take it in the morning, I'm sweating about an hour into work but I'm ok with that because it's winter and it gets bitter at work.

*Day 3:* I'm used to wearing lots of layers to bed, now I'm wearing my pants and t-shirt to bed.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Day 4:* Ok, this is one hot 'kin Summer! Oh it's supposed to be Winter? Tell that to my sweat glands. It was a very uncomfortable morning as I am having to start at 4am over the Christmas period, but then I have six days off where I can sit on a deck chair out in the heart of Winter  How people run more that 250mg is beyond me.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

RS4 said:


> When did you get yours of dhacks? Ive used his business email and had no replys for a few weeks. Just wondering is he still selling DNP


He is, Hes a busy man just might have not seen it.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

check the site notice board there having trouble with emails so just re-send fella..

ive used the dnp i think 250mg per day is 2 strong. dont no how you guys get on with 500mg fu*k that i would die!

just noticed he now does 125mg caps! bonus! :drool: witch is ideal for pussy's like me :laugh:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

rectus said:


> *Day 4:* Ok, this is one hot 'kin Summer! Oh it's supposed to be Winter? Tell that to my sweat glands. It was a very uncomfortable morning as I am having to start at 4am over the Christmas period, but then I have six days off where I can sit on a deck chair out in the heart of Winter  How people run more that 250mg is beyond me.


Haha, see, you should have gone with the EOD. 

Mate of mine just did five days and he works outside on the building sites. He says that he had steam coming off him most days. He dropped 1ib a day though.

If you stick it out Rectus, you should see a good drop over the 10 days without a doubt. At least your guts are good with it this time, so you know it wasn't the tabs.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

RS4 said:


> When did you get yours of dhacks? Ive used his business email and had no replys for a few weeks. Just wondering is he still selling DNP


It's Christmas mate, relax. Things are going to be slow over this period of time.



dt36 said:


> Haha, see, you should have gone with the EOD.
> 
> Mate of mine just did five days and he works outside on the building sites. He says that he had steam coming off him most days. He dropped 1ib a day though.
> 
> If you stick it out Rectus, you should see a good drop over the 10 days without a doubt. At least your guts are good with it this time, so you know it wasn't the tabs.


Well I'm only 5 days in and no stomach pains as of yet so it's looking good. I now have six days off where the sweating doesn't matter.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

whats the result so far rectus? im thinking a low dose long term as well 250 eod or ed


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

musclekick said:


> whats the result so far rectus? im thinking a low dose long term as well 250 eod or ed


I'll report the results at the end of the 10 days so watch this space, or just subscribe  I don't imagine they'll be dramatic but I think I am looking slightly leaner. The veins in my arms are looking more vascular which I love, must be the Tren or Mast (are they known for that?) I just want my whole body to be hideous.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

It's been a week on DNP, I look slightly slimmer around the stomach area but was hoping it'd hit my chest fat first as that's my main issue. When I wake up from a sleep I am soaking wet, it's that flu type of sweating. I'm breathing pretty heavy now and can't do much without getting out of breath.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any before or after pics, or are you gonna leave them until the end of your 10 days?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Any before or after pics, or are you gonna leave them until the end of your 10 days?


No photo's I'm afraid, I'm too fat for that. Just the numbers.

I didn't go mad over Christmas, in terms of Carbs I had a few roast potatoes, 2 cans of Sprite, and 5 celebrations on Christmas day.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I understand if you don't have any you'd like to share. But, we are all in this together!

Have you taken any for your own comparisons?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I understand if you don't have any you'd like to share. But, we are all in this together!
> 
> Have you taken any for your own comparisons?


Almost on an hourly basis. I am rubbish at spotting the difference though.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've had to stop the DNP again! Yesterday my joints became swollen, red and itchy. Like an allergic reaction to something but I am not allergic to anything apart from penicillin. Had trouble swallowing food too. No idea what the problem is.

Again *sigh* I don't know if it's the DNP or not but it'd be wise to stop.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm also allergic to penicillin, never had a reaction with DNP though.

Maybe have a few days off and take some Benadryl and Ibuprofen, then maybe consider DNP in a few days?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm also allergic to penicillin, never had a reaction with DNP though.
> 
> Maybe have a few days off and take some Benadryl and Ibuprofen, then maybe consider DNP in a few days?


I've taken some anti-histamines, the same one I use for hayfever but I am having trouble swallowing as there must be swelling in the oesophagus as well.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate your body is showing natural warning signals to this chemical... (throat swelling, being itchy... rashes...) our body is a wonderful and smart thing and gives off these natural defence and warning signals... and you continue to take it ??? come on rectus!

Your body will only give you these danger signs so many times....


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

lxm said:


> mate your body is showing natural warning signals to this chemical... (throat swelling, being itchy... rashes...) our body is a wonderful and smart thing and gives off these natural defence and warning signals... and you continue to take it ??? come on rectus!
> 
> Your body will only give you these danger signs so many times....


I said I stopped taking it...

Are those the side effects of DNP? If so I don't remember reading about those particular ones, and if I did I probably just decided to ignore it


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

Rectus i was considering dnp but its kinda too dodgy, im on sibutramine and does wonders for the apetite, and im sure diet is key to fat loss im loosing half lb to a lb a day on reductil


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

rectus said:


> I said I stopped taking it...
> 
> Are those the side effects of DNP? If so I don't remember reading about those particular ones, and if I did I probably just decided to ignore it


No these are not side effects, these are your bodies way of saying "stop giving me chemicals I do not like" They are adverse reactions... body being poisoned imo.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

musclekick said:


> Rectus i was considering dnp but its kinda too dodgy, im on sibutramine and does wonders for the apetite, and im sure diet is key to fat loss im loosing half lb to a lb a day on reductil


Indeed, that's why I am also dieting.



lxm said:


> No these are not side effects, these are your bodies way of saying "stop giving me chemicals I do not like" They are adverse reactions... body being poisoned imo.


Certainly possible.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

musclekick said:


> Rectus i was considering dnp but its kinda too dodgy, im on sibutramine and does wonders for the apetite, and im sure diet is key to fat loss im loosing half lb to a lb a day on reductil


reductil is very useful for dieting (i can't diet without it or some other anorectic such as phentermine); but to lose 0.5-1lb/day? are you eating at all? if not on AAS, you're loosing muscle; I don't care what you're on, 1lb/week is good FAT loss, 2lb/week- i doubt its all fat, you're loosing muscle.. even with AAS.



lxm said:


> No these are not side effects, these are your bodies way of saying "stop giving me chemicals I do not like" They are adverse reactions... body being poisoned imo.


the body is not being poisoned; swelling of the throat is a side effect; like any chemical/drug- you take it until/unless the sides are to much to handle.. same is true with AAS dose- you can keep building up the dose, until the sides are not manageable/acceptable to you.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> reductil is very useful for dieting (i can't diet without it or some other anorectic such as phentermine); but to lose 0.5-1lb/day? are you eating at all? if not on AAS, you're loosing muscle; I don't care what you're on, 1lb/week is good FAT loss, 2lb/week- i doubt its all fat, you're loosing muscle.. even with AAS.
> 
> the body is not being poisoned; swelling of the throat is a side effect; like any chemical/drug- you take it until/unless the sides are to much to handle.. same is true with AAS dose- you can keep building up the dose, until the sides are not manageable/acceptable to you.


These sides are still the way the body says 'stop giving me this chemical'


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

im thinking of combining with the 250mg dnp eod low dose lolng term,

so far my strength is the same ive not lost any strength and still able to handle what i did last week and the week before,

keeping protein higher though,

apparently reductil has the following benefits

Reduction of blood glucose levels (decreasing the risk of diabetes).

Lowering of diastolic and systolic blood pressure (decreasing the risk of heart disease and strokes).

Reduction in blood cholesterol levels (decreasing the risk of heart disease and strokes).

Reduction of blood levels of uric acid (decreasing the risk of gout).

Reduction in the cases of sleep apnea (irregular breathing during sleep).

Weight reduction is also likely to improve appearance, which has a positive affect on self-esteem and motivation.

http://www.reductilbanned.co.uk/


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

musclekick said:


> im thinking of combining with the 250mg dnp eod low dose lolng term,
> 
> so far my strength is the same ive not lost any strength and still able to handle what i did last week and the week before,
> 
> ...


all great, just remember it has been withdrawn from most western markets owing to heart/valve issues...


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

yeah thats a concern, dont think long term use is good idea, it is basically similar to methamphetamine (or so i have been told)

also with the small percentage of folk with the heart problems im sure they had existing conditions, and they only ever tested people who were obese, never looked at anyone that is in the healthy range, so its kind of open ended there,

headaches are mild now thanks to the paracetamol

with regards to phentermine, i just cant get a hold of that, is that meant to be better? any online pharmacies do that?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

musclekick said:


> yeah thats a concern, dont think long term use is good idea, it is basically similar to methamphetamine (or so i have been told)
> 
> also with the small percentage of folk with the heart problems im sure they had existing conditions, and they only ever tested people who were obese, never looked at anyone that is in the healthy range, so its kind of open ended there,
> 
> ...


no mate, sibutramine is an SSRI and closer in fact to Prozac in its mode of action. Amphetamines increase serotonin output, where as SSRIs slow the re-absorption of serotonin to keep blood levels high, and have NO metabolic effect; amphetamines increase HR and metabolism as well. Phentermine is VERY close to meth-amphetamine... very close....

yes there are usa based online pharmacies that sell it....


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

any differnece between k25 and k29?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

musclekick said:


> any differnece between k25 and k29?


hold on to your horses mate- I can't answer pms for a bit (can only do 10/hour....limited by the forum; and i got a few to get through...)

and to answer your question, no....


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> hold on to your horses mate- I can't answer pms for a bit (can only do 10/hour....limited by the forum; and i got a few to get through...)
> 
> and to answer your question, no....


pain in the ****, ive got 5 a day i think might have went up not sure

get back to me when you can bud


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Only adverse reaction I've had to DNP so far is a little bit of a rash (not itchy) and that's on the middle of my arm just across from my elbow but I do also get eczema at this time of the year.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

Rectus have you tried low dose dnp eod?

Edited: just realized it is every other day :-(


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

musclekick said:


> Rectus have you tried low dose dnp eod?
> 
> Edited: just realized it is every other day :-(


It was on my first run, then I switched to ED on my second run because I don't want to run it for a long time.

I am on 50mcg T3, I was thinking of taking it up to 75mcg. I've been running T3 for a loooooooong time now. *Thoughts?*


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

RS4 said:


> are you running any aas along side your dnp/t3 and how high is your protein intake? I was looking to do a month or so dnp whilst its still cold but it seems d hacks email must still be down.


Test/Tren/Mast. Typically high, I have 3 scoops of whey per shake but my diet is a little unstructured now as I got ill (couldn't eat) and it ruined my routine. Plus getting up at 04:15 to cook my eggs when it's below 0 degrees just isn't going to happen. 200g minimum of protein ED.

I'm starting to feel the cold now


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The majority of my body itches, and I've got bit red blotches. This is not fun! The Doc's are closed on the weekend.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*Do you think the rash and the swelling of the joints means I am allergic to DNP?* I ran it for 6 days without any problems and on day 7 is when the swelling and rashes occurred. I've been off the DNP for 3 days now, the swelling has reduced but the rashes are getting worse. I'm a little worried tbh, I've taken a cheap hayfever tablet.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> Test/Tren/Mast. Typically high, I have 3 scoops of whey per shake but my diet is a little unstructured now as I got ill (couldn't eat) and it ruined my routine. Plus getting up at 04:15 to cook my eggs when it's below 0 degrees just isn't going to happen. 200g minimum of protein ED.
> 
> I'm starting to feel the cold now


so you're not keto anymore? whey shakes are not ideal on keto.. even with MCT added..



rectus said:


> *Do you think the rash and the swelling of the joints means I am allergic to DNP?* I ran it for 6 days without any problems and on day 7 is when the swelling and rashes occurred. I've been off the DNP for 3 days now, the swelling has reduced but the rashes are getting worse. I'm a little worried tbh, I've taken a cheap hayfever tablet.


if its an allergic reaction its should clear up a few days after you stop DNP; a week later certainly, even with the longest half life calculation.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> so you're not keto anymore? whey shakes are not ideal on keto.. even with MCT added..
> 
> I would say low carb for the moment, protein/fats in the morning, some carbs at night. Will return back to normal after the holidays are over, I need my structure!
> 
> if its an allergic reaction its should clear up a few days after you stop DNP; a week later certainly, even with the longest half life calculation.


I really hope so! Do you think it would be wise to never run DNP again? I've read some guys use Benadryl from their first DNP tab.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

The hayfever tablet has done the job, the rash has disappeared for now!

@ausbuilt I forgot to ask, why isn't whey advisable on Keto?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> I really hope so! Do you think it would be wise to never run DNP again? I've read some guys use Benadryl from their first DNP tab.


yes, some run an anti-histamine every time; personally I dont support that strategy- as perhaps you may build up to the point you get a severe reaction; or perhaps you get used to it, and then aren't allergic.... no one knows- I don't do anything where I'm guessing to that extent..

Only you can judge if the inconvenience/worry is worth the results you're getting.



rectus said:


> The hayfever tablet has done the job, the rash has disappeared for now!
> 
> @ausbuilt I forgot to ask, why isn't whey advisable on Keto?


becuase whey is proven to spike insulin.... without any carbs.. I've proven this myself with a BG Meter; MCT oil can blunt this.

however, generally, on keto, whey is not recommended (see dan duchaine's bodyopus).


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> yes, some run an anti-histamine every time; personally I dont support that strategy- as perhaps you may build up to the point you get a severe reaction; or perhaps you get used to it, and then aren't allergic.... no one knows- I don't do anything where I'm guessing to that extent..
> 
> Only you can judge if the inconvenience/worry is worth the results you're getting.


Yeah... so if I walk away from DNP what are the alternative drugs? I'm already on 50mcg of T3. Clen?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> Yeah... so if I walk away from DNP what are the alternative drugs? I'm already on 50mcg of T3. Clen?


t3 is the most effective. You can add clen or ECA, but frankly t3 is the most important diet drug.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> t3 is the most effective. You can add clen or ECA, but frankly t3 is the most important diet drug.


So where do I go from here? 75mcg? 100mcg? I've been on T3 for quite some time now btw, just to keep my thyroid active during keto.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> So where do I go from here? 75mcg? 100mcg? I've been on T3 for quite some time now btw, just to keep my thyroid active during keto.


since its post DNP, 100mcg; no need to go higher.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> since its post DNP, 100mcg; no need to go higher.


Ok, thank you very much


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

You still had a run though. Good to see the anti-histamine worked. I found it to come out around the 28 to 32 hour mark, as this is when I was feeling the cold.

So, did you lose any weight for your spin on the decks?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dt36 said:


> You still had a run though. Good to see the anti-histamine worked. I found it to come out around the 28 to 32 hour mark, as this is when I was feeling the cold.
> 
> So, did you lose any weight for your spin on the decks?


*December:*

7th = 72.3kg 19.2% bf

19th = started DNP (I guess I didn't weigh myself because I am becoming less obsessed with the numbers now)

21st = 70.5kg 18.8% bf

24th = 70.1kg 18.6bf

26th = 70.9kg 18.7% bf (stopped DNP and had some carbs on Christmas)

29th = 70.2kg 18.7% bf


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

4.5ibs (fvck you kilo babys) is good going, fair play.

Is it noticable as well?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dt36 said:


> 4.5ibs (fvck you kilo babys) is good going, fair play.
> 
> Is it noticable as well?


Yep! Starting to look a bit better  Just looking forward to the holidays being over so I can get training properly again.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

8 days after I've stopped DNP: There are less rashes, I am getting itchy at night and I am still taking cheap anti-histamines. I don't think you need to spend £4 on Benadryl when you get get Tesco own brand for 97p. I did some upper body today and a couple of red blotches appeared on my forearm. Never using DNP again. I guess I should count myself lucky that it wasn't a more severe reaction.


----------

